# [PROJECT] JellyBean Community ROM for Galaxy Nexus (Project FNV)



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

*It's alive!!!*​
**​


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

FAQ:​
Q: Isn't this just the same as CyanogenMod?​A: In a way yes, but it is much less intimidating and I don't plan on adding support for a million devices.​
Q: What do you mean there will be no "team"?​A: Exactly that. This ROM will be an open platform for anyone to contribute to regardless of "teams" and this pseudo-politcal BS that has invaded the Android world.​
Q: Who will be administrating the code merges?​A: I will hand pick a team of very capable devs who share the same philosophy as me on this project to be the gerrit admins.​
Q: Are you trying to replace/compete with/push out AOKP/CM?​A: Absolutely not. Anyone who knows me knows that I have much love for the devs from CM and Team Kang, in fact I hope to see some of them contributing to this ROM as well as their own. This ROM is not intended to replace/compete with/push out ANY other ROM, it is just another choice for users and a different idea on how to do it than what we are used to.​


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ideas & Suggestions*​
*Come share your ideas with me on Freenode IRC in #FNV.*​
*You can help out with FNV by simply promoting the idea for now, retweeting any posts about the project and hashtagging tweets with #FNV will help spread the word, and this is how we get more contributors.*​


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Guess I will use this as kind of a Thank You post.​
*Big huge massive thanks to*:

RootzWiki (for being the best Android site around and showing so much love to the community)
Goo.IM (for everything they have done for the community and for hosting the FNV gerrit instance)
Team Kang/AOKP (for guidance, ideas, help, unicorns and even a bit of non-gay-man-love here and there)
Team Liquid (for being a highly underrated team of devs who have proven to me that they do indeed rock)
CyanogenMod (for being the biggest influence in this idea in terms of community collaboration)

*And now on to the solo thanks*:

cr5315 (without this guy I wouldn't be messing with android, so blame him)
J2Cool (same as above, this guy was there when I started and will be there when I finish)
Trident (for inspiring me to start messing with more stuff on my phone)
sixstringsg (for answering so many noob questions that I've asked and never once getting an attitude about it, this guy rocks hard)
hillbillyhacker (for ALWAYS having a helping hand out for me when I needed it)
romann (for being a genuinely nice guy and helping me out when I needed and also for believing in the potential of this project)
nocoast (for helping with the initial idea behind this project and also helping me bainstorm the name, mad props to u bro - let the haters hate)​Purian23 (for showing support and believing in the idea and donating to the cause in times of need, you rock broseph!)​ScumFuc_ (for being supportive of the project and offering to help in any way possible, plus I've known the guy forever haha)​knokfirst (for providing graphics and support and being one cool mofo)​scar45 (for being my partner in crime for AOKPCB and continuing on with this project)​winner00 (for support and believing in the project and being there to help with everything, also for agreeing to monitor the N7 branch of FNV when it is live)
jdkoreclipse (for jumping right in and helping out with the project)​
And also a huge thanks to everyone who donates to the project, your donations go towards the bill for the server/buildbox and it is GREATLY appreciated!​
*I'm sure I will add a bunch more names to this list *


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Great idea,really looking forward to this.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice idea


----------



## garyd9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Fruits and Veggies? Will the boot animation be a gay jolly green giant?


----------



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you plan on this for all 3 Nexii? (maguro, toro, toroplus)


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

cr5315 said:


> Do you plan on this for all 3 Nexii? (maguro, toro, toroplus)


Correct, as long as I can find a dedicated toroplus maintainer/tester base.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

This sounds like a wonderful idea. Hopefully it catches on.


----------



## knockoutking (Dec 21, 2011)

brilliant. not sure how (if?) i can help at all but look forward to seeing where the project goes!


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome! I will definitely be paying attention to this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like only great things can happen. Will be watching


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like a sweet idea. Hell, maybe you'll even make the front page. *hint* *hint*


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Glad to see so many people already showing interest in the project, this is why I love the android community!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Count me in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I think its a great idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Me likey.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't wait to try this out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm down to test this out and provide feedback

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I look forward to this project producing great things!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

This would be great. Hopefully many people will cooperate and get it off the ground!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sareds7 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would love to be apart of this. Back when CNA put up some tutorials I set up my environment to start coding. The only issue was that I couldn't code in Eclipse due to all the errors and missing libs. If you guys could help me set up eclipse so there isn't a thousand errors everywhere I would love to be apart of this project.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

garyd9 said:


> Fruits and Veggies? Will the boot animation be a gay jolly green giant?


LOL

It all makes sense now.

To the OP. Great idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Everyone who would like to help in any way is encouraged to stop by the IRC channel on Freenode, its #FNV.

Thanks for the eencouraging words guys, it means a lot to me and I hope we can make this a great project.

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

sounds interesting, i am jut learning how to code so I'd like to at least try to contribute. I can make livewallpapers and bootanims and such, still learning the more complex stuff tho


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

martin028 said:


> sounds interesting, i am jut learning how to code so I'd like to at least try to contribute. I can make livewallpapers and bootanims and such, still learning the more complex stuff tho


That's perfect, always looking for more stuff like that!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

This sounds awesome, will help it however i can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

remicks said:


> Correct, as long as I can find a dedicated toroplus maintainer/tester base.


When I got a toroplus, count me in for maintainer!


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see where this goes. Awesome idea!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a good idea; a lot of times people want certain features and stuff and rom devs just don't have time to do it all on their own, and make everyone happy. Hell, even teams don't have the time to do it.

In a way, its kind of just a smaller version of what already happens with the open source community, but it seems like ideas will get implemented a lot easier with a project like this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

remicks said:


> Everyone who would like to help in any way is encouraged to stop by the IRC channel on Freenode, its #FNV.
> 
> Thanks for the eencouraging words guys, it means a lot to me and I hope we can make this a great project.
> 
> Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


I'll stop by to listen in sometime. I won't be of any help coding, but I might be useful in other ways.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

sounds the same as aokp/cm to me, either way....if it runs smooth, i'm in

all i want is some sort of toolbox for jelly bean, but i think that is what everyone wants

first task should be theme chooser/manager =P


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

throwbot said:


> This is a good idea; a lot of times people want certain features and stuff and rom devs just don't have time to do it all on their own, and make everyone happy. Hell, even teams don't have the time to do it.
> 
> In a way, its kind of just a smaller version of what already happens with the open source community, but it seems like ideas will get implemented a lot easier with a project like this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This. Correct and right on the money. 

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## bodi524 (May 5, 2012)

remicks said:


> Correct, as long as I can find a dedicated toroplus maintainer/tester base.


I have a toroplus. I will volunteer to maintain and/or be a tester.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

bodi524 said:


> I have a toroplus. I will volunteer to maintain and/or be a tester.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's the spirit! I love seeing this kind of post


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Heck. Ill try to learn something new.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Heck. Ill try to learn something new.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is that some good ol "woo pig sooie" I see in that avatar signature pic?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

remicks said:


> Is that some good ol "woo pig sooie" I see in that avatar?


Awww yeah you know it!!!! Razorbacks all day long!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Awww yeah you know it!!!! Razorbacks all day long!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah baby! WOOOOOO PIG SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIE!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Excellent idea. We need more "community roms" like this. Also intrested in contributingf too.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Excellent idea. We need more "community roms" like this. Also intrested in contributingf too.


That's the spirit! Everyone is more than welcome to contribute, no matter how large or small the contribution may be. This ROM's success will depend a lot more on you guys than it will on me


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

This honestly sounds like a rehash of CNA which will produce a rom with a mess of features.

I wish you the best of luck though.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

nhat said:


> This honestly sounds like a rehash of CNA which will produce a rom with a mess of features.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck though.


Unlike CNA we don't plan on merging everything under the sun, claiming our rom is the best, being general douchebags or leaving the community because we can't take a bit of criticism. So no, this is not a rehash of CNA


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not much for coding, but I'll be happy to test whatever you guys have for Toro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Vote yes on proposition team rom haha I'm down


----------



## derPianist (Jul 8, 2012)

When we will see first release?
Want to Download right now.









via Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

derPianist said:


> When we will see first release?
> Want to Download right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Shortly after source is available 

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

nhat said:


> This honestly sounds like a rehash of CNA which will produce a rom with a mess of features.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck though.


There always has to be a jagg out there who has to throw in an unnecessary negative comment. But I guess with free speech you have to hear it.

Stay positive and I and many others are looking forward to this and are appreciative of the hard work and innovations. I didn't see at glance but is there a link for donations? I probably just overlooked it.

Thank you.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

snicklet said:


> There always has to be a jagg out there who has to throw in an unnecessary negative comment. But I guess with free speech you have to hear it.
> 
> Stay positive and I and many others are looking forward to this and are appreciative of the hard work and innovations. I didn't see at glance but is there a link for donations? I probably just overlooked it.
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah actually I didn't even get around to that yet, thanks for reminding me  for now you can donate here and I will add a link to the OP in a minute


----------



## Apaca1ypse (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're looking for beta (or alpha, pre alpha...) testers, count me in!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Apaca1ypse said:


> If you're looking for beta (or alpha, pre alpha...) testers, count me in!!


yeah about that job source code.......get it!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Hello world.
> 
> Remember how those simple lines of code changed the world as we know it? Well I am proposing a new "hello world" to our lovely RootzWiki Galaxy Nexus community.


I was never a fan of "hello world" examples. Too trite and uninformative. 99 bottles of beer on the wall is where it's at


----------



## Apaca1ypse (Jul 16, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> yeah about that job source code.......get it!












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> I was never a fan of "hello world" examples. Too trite and uninformative. 99 bottles of beer on the wall is where it's at


That made my night.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Just a heads up, we have the aosp manifest forked and working to build from our github already, work starts tomorrow!


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a kick ass idea!! Can't wait to see what comes of it

Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV3 JB


----------



## scar45 (Feb 29, 2012)

http://projectFNV.com

^ It's getting up on its feet folks (*VERY* early website for now)! Please add it to all of your Circles/Twitters/Facebooks/Githubs/Bookmarks/etc. (links are on the main site above)










Very stoked to see how this develops, a ROM built by and for the community!

(BTW, this is NOT a Team Broccoli project at all, plus there is really no 'team', it's everyone. My contribs include the social/PR/Website stuff, but others are welcomed to assist in those (and ALL) aspects of this ROM as well.)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

scar45 said:


> http://projectFNV.com
> 
> ^ It's getting up on its feet folks (*VERY* early website for now)! Please add it to all of your Circles/Twitters/Facebooks/Githubs/Bookmarks/etc. (links are on the main site above)


Oh god, it hurt my eyes!


----------



## Amphaeon (May 16, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Oh god, it hurt my eyes!


I agree








whos doing the web dev? whos hosting?


----------



## scar45 (Feb 29, 2012)

Amphaeon said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myself and myself, oh, and that website also hurts MY eyes too, lol. It was the results of setting everything up within 1 hour at 3am. It's merely a placeholder for now.

Also, if anyone has ideas or wants to contribute on the website/dev, just fire me a PM.

Cheers!


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fruits n veggies??? More like FalloutNewVegas!!

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah we kinda got ambushed by JB source dropping lol, we all thought we had a couple more days to set this up but ended up getting gerrit, the site, and github all done up in a couple hours @ 2-3am lol


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a great concept ... feeling very optimisitic about this project. In my mind, it's the way an open source community should be.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

remicks said:


> Yeah we kinda got ambushed by JB source dropping lol, we all thought we had a couple more days to set this up but ended up getting gerrit, the site, and github all done up in a couple hours @ 2-3am lol


Yeah cuz no one expected JB to drop soon.


----------



## knok (Oct 3, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Yeah cuz no one expected JB to drop soon.


Well is not _quite_ 'mid' july yet


----------



## Furiouso (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't know if you need any help with graphics or/gui elements but if I can help in any way I'd be happy to contribute.


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw the portal article about fnv (which makes me think of fallout everytime I see it) and saw the link for the wallpapers here. I threw together a quick lwp using those. Give it a shot if you want. I cant figure out how to make it full screen though. I also think the best FPS for it is around 3-5. HERE


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Furiouso said:


> Don't know if you need any help with graphics or/gui elements but if I can help in any way I'd be happy to contribute.


Everything helps us no matter how large/small 

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Subvertz (Jun 9, 2012)

I sure hope there is a PCB theme for this. I am missing it already!


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Subvertz said:


> I sure hope there is a PCB theme for this. I am missing it already!


scar45 and I have already discussed this and it will happen


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

:BonerFace: So excited!


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

so is team broccoli's aokpcb dead in the water or those personal/family issues still in play?


----------



## GrapeApe (Jun 7, 2011)

What's the *least* i can do and still get massive credit?


----------



## scar45 (Feb 29, 2012)

hottcakes said:


> so is team broccoli's aokpcb dead in the water or those personal/family issues still in play?


Hey hottcakes, AOKPCB is not dead, as we're aiming to release a final ICS build closer to/on the weekend. We need to fix up some repo issues, but hopefully those will get done soon.

Keep in mind, FNV is NOT affiliated with Team Broccoli, in the sense that is really is a community-build ROM. Obviously some people need to organize certain aspects of this project, so remicks and I are still involved, but we want to assure everyone that this is an OPEN project which we look forward to hearing from everyone who wants to contribute. In fact, the webdev/design group has grown quite a bit, so we're really excited at the level of enthusiasm that this project is getting already.

Oh, and BTW, I sincerely apologize for the absolutely HORRID temporary projectFNV.com website, lol. I will get something a little less....'gross' up ASAP as we plan how the new site will be built/designed.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

scar45 said:


> Hey hottcakes, AOKPCB is not dead, as we're aiming to release a final ICS build closer to/on the weekend. We need to fix up some repo issues, but hopefully those will get done soon.
> 
> Keep in mind, FNV is NOT affiliated with Team Broccoli, in the sense that is really is a community-build ROM. Obviously some people need to organize certain aspects of this project, so remicks and I are still involved, but we want to assure everyone that this is an OPEN project which we look forward to hearing from everyone who wants to contribute. In fact, the webdev/design group has grown quite a bit, so we're really excited at the level of enthusiasm that this project is getting already.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I sincerely apologize for the absolutely HORRID temporary projectFNV.com website, lol. I will get something a little less....'gross' up ASAP as we plan how the new site will be built/designed.


Let me know if anything else is needed as far as design/etc goes for the website.


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

This project is just the what I needed! I have wanted to do work with ROMs, but I've never had the time to really host my own. Fantastic effort! Would love to contribute!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

scar45 said:


> Hey hottcakes, AOKPCB is not dead, as we're aiming to release a final ICS build closer to/on the weekend. We need to fix up some repo issues, but hopefully those will get done soon.
> 
> Keep in mind, FNV is NOT affiliated with Team Broccoli, in the sense that is really is a community-build ROM. Obviously some people need to organize certain aspects of this project, so remicks and I are still involved, but we want to assure everyone that this is an OPEN project which we look forward to hearing from everyone who wants to contribute. In fact, the webdev/design group has grown quite a bit, so we're really excited at the level of enthusiasm that this project is getting already.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I sincerely apologize for the absolutely HORRID temporary projectFNV.com website, lol. I will get something a little less....'gross' up ASAP as we plan how the new site will be built/designed.


I'm willing to help code the site when you guys plan to make a new one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Would love to help out in the design area of this rom. Like logos and stuff. Possibly another toro tester?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Remember guys if you want to help get on the irc channel. Link here: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=fnv


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> so is team broccoli's aokpcb dead in the water or those personal/family issues still in play?


Its actually repo issues right now, and no it isnt dead. We plan on releasing an R3 as soon as I can get the repo fixed but it may have to wait til this weekend,

Adding IRC info to the OP for easy contact.


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

If stalking IRC, G+ and this thread is considering helping then I am ALL IN. Also, Toroplus testing


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

jesusice said:


> If stalking IRC, G+ and this thread is considering helping then I am ALL IN. Also, Toroplus testing


Stalkers are always welcome... just don't sell any naked pics of me to the tabloids...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

remicks said:


> Stalkers are always welcome... just don't sell any naked pics of me to the tabloids...


Those are all freely distributed already

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

This post was sent from a working aosp build of FNV 

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am really looking forward to this. You guys are really approachable and friendly everyone in irc seems nice.
I look forward to learning from everyone involved.

sent from my fruit & veggie galaxy nexus


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah. These posts were sent from a working Asop build of fnv!

sent from my fruit & veggie galaxy nexus


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

h2on0 said:


> I am really looking forward to this. You guys are really approachable and friendly everyone in irc seems nice.
> I look forward to learning from everyone involved.
> 
> sent from my fruit & veggie galaxy nexus


Glad to have ya around bud!

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## InF1uxx (Nov 21, 2011)

I rad the article about Project FNV from the news section of the sight and am interested in joining the project. But i just have one question, you make it sound like there is a generally consistent standard you have set in your head for quality of modifications, is this like the Cyanogenmod 9 standards (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/CyanogenMod_9_User_Experience) or will there be other standards set for us such as using a dedicated application like in AOKP to place our modifications?


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

InF1uxx said:


> I rad the article about Project FNV from the news section of the sight and am interested in joining the project. But i just have one question, you make it sound like there is a generally consistent standard you have set in your head for quality of modifications, is this like the Cyanogenmod 9 standards (http://wiki.cyanogen...User_Experience) or will there be other standards set for us such as using a dedicated application like in AOKP to place our modifications?


I would like to see all the modifications stored in a dedicated application environment (a la AOKP) just for the sake of making it feel like a cleaner and easier to navigate area.


----------



## InF1uxx (Nov 21, 2011)

Good to hear, thank you for the fast response. I'm very excited to see where this project goes.


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Remember guys if you want to help get on the irc channel. Link here: http://webchat.freen...t/?channels=fnv


What's a good irc app for android?

Thanks


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

AndChat is a good free one. It takes some setting up and costs money, but TapChat is another

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, we had some gerrit issues to sort out. Anyways, before I post this in the dev section I wanted to give you guys something to flash since I am sure you have been waiting for it...

Project FNV Build 001 [toro] (Pure AOSP with wifi fix/reboot menu (roman)/goomanager)

Use these gapps (credit kejar31/xoomdev)

Enjoy! (Will add to OP as well)

edit: Please feel free to add mirrors, as my Dropbox can only take so much


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

remicks said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while, we had some gerrit issues to sort out. Anyways, before I post this in the dev section I wanted to give you guys something to flash since I am sure you have been waiting for it...
> 
> Project FNV Build 001 [toro] (Pure AOSP with wifi fix/reboot menu (roman)/goomanager)
> 
> ...


Giving her a go. Thanks Devs


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

h2on0 said:


> AndChat is a good free one. It takes some setting up and costs money, but TapChat is another
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


fIRC is probably my favorite.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Are there any battery mods that will work with this?


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

Gonna keep a close eye on this one


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

Have to say it... this looks like it could be something special. Cant wait to see.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> AndChat is a good free one. It takes some setting up and costs money, but TapChat is another
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like TapChat's UI. Did you create an account with irccloud or through TapChat?


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> I like TapChat's UI. Did you create an account with irccloud or through TapChat?


Not invited to the cloud beta yet, so I'm using a TapChat server at present. If you need help setting one up, the dev is very helpful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> Not invited to the cloud beta yet, so I'm using a TapChat server at present. If you need help setting one up, the dev is very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


But I read that the TapChat server isn't meant to be set up on a laptop and that's all I have at the moment


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

remicks said:


> *More Updates*: Sorry I haven't posted in a while, we had some gerrit issues to sort out. Anyways, before I post this in the dev section I wanted to give you guys something to flash since I am sure you have been waiting for it...​


Will you please add a link to the Project FNV Gerrit to the OP?


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

IT'S ALIVE!

(See OP)


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> Will you please add a link to the Project FNV Gerrit to the OP?


Link found in the OP of the official ROM thread now


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been using Paranoid Android on my Toroplus since there's no FNV build for it yet (hint... hint.. ) and there's a couple nice features that I think FNV should consider incorporating.

First, I prefer the stock launcher but wish I could have more dock icons. With PA I can set the launcher's display mode to phablet mode and it gives me 6 icons. Observe:









On the subject of the stock launcher I'd love to see auto rotate as an option.

Second feature that is killer from PA is expanded desktop. With an option built into the power menu I can hide my status bar and nav buttons quickly and easily. Is a fantastic feature when playing games.

















Thank you for your consideration


----------



## sixstringsg (Jul 29, 2011)

jesusice said:


> I've been using Paranoid Android on my Toroplus since there's no FNV build for it yet (hint... hint.. ) and there's a couple nice features that I think FNV should consider incorporating.
> 
> First, I prefer the stock launcher but wish I could have more dock icons. With PA I can set the launcher's display mode to phablet mode and it gives me 6 icons. Observe:
> 
> ...


Toroplus (as well as grouper) support is definitely planned. We will let you know as it progresses.


----------



## Subvertz (Jun 9, 2012)

Couple of screenies from 008 RC4. (transposted from the maguro thread)


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Made a couple wallpapers for FNV so i figured I'd share with anyone who may want to use them.

http://goo.gl/eV5Vf (green BG) and http://goo.gl/zwvdA (light BG)

Enjoy


----------



## Subvertz (Jun 9, 2012)

Ready to be Rickrolled? 008 Official screenshots:


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Subvertz said:


> Ready to be Rickrolled? 008 Official screenshots:


Never gonna give this ROM up.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

